

Adobe: “Go Screw Yourself Apple” - mgrouchy
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/09/adobe-go-screw-yourself-apple-2/

======
00joe
Techcrunch says Adobe: “Go Screw Yourself Apple”, but the post was by an
individual employee on a personal blog. Please stop posting Techcrunch
articles.

~~~
devinj
This really pisses me off. The author _specifically_ stated that the statement
was unofficial and outside of his position as official representative, and
Techcrunch ignores it and pretends it's Adobe doing all this, with two lines
or so halfway through to indicate otherwise. It's not a very friendly way to
leech off the blog posts made by others.

------
ottbot
A link to the large HN thread on the original blog post
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1253490>

The actual blog post: <http://theflashblog.com/?p=1888>

------
gcb
I know they shouldn't treat their users as pawns to screw other companies, but
i would love if they focus photoshop back to unix, like it used to be with
SGI.

Maybe this time with ubuntu.

~~~
rbanffy
I guess convincing Rackable to relaunch SGI workstations running Ubuntu with
the kind of incredible 3D they had back then would be out of the question...

